# Bathurst Herps



## jase75 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well iv finally started to copy all of my old pics over to CD, so i thought id post a few that i have taken around the Bathurst area. All pics are from within 50kms of Bathurst and all are wild specimens.

First of all the Snakes:

Various Eastern Brown:











Tiger Snake:


----------



## jase75 (Dec 5, 2008)

Red Belly Black :



Diamond Python:


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow lucky to find all them browns, I have never found a brown under something, love it how tiger snakes flatten out there necks, it looks awsome


----------



## jase75 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lizards:


----------



## jase75 (Dec 5, 2008)

Legless Lizards:

Pink Tailed Worm Lizard:





Possibly Delma Plebeia ???


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 5, 2008)

wow, love the pygopods, did you find them sheltering? I have only ever seen 2 in my life, I half dead burtons and a burtons on the road that slid away before we could get a good look  but one day when I travel, I will see all this stuff


----------



## jase75 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lesueurs Tree Frog :


----------



## jase75 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes Ryan they were all sheltering under rocks and logs.


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 5, 2008)

wow Jase i lived in bathurst for 16 years and never seen a pink tailed worm lizard or a gecko where abouts were you?? great pics buy the way


----------



## jase75 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah there is a fair bit around if u know where to look for it, iv found 4 types of Legless Lizards and 4 types of Geckos.


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 5, 2008)

sweet wish i still lived there could meet up 
i use to live out at clear creek and seen alot of redbellys and browns out that way


----------



## jase75 (Dec 5, 2008)

Another Diamond :


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 6, 2008)

got any pics of the other pygopod and gecko species you have seen?


----------



## zulu (Dec 6, 2008)

*re Bathhurst*

Interesting species jase,havent seen some of those skinks,found delma inornata around that way,have you seen any of the murray darlings near bathhurst,they used to be found at tarana,also near blayney and at Hill end years back,look like the one in Hosers book,rather dark,live in tthe rock outcrops.


----------



## jase75 (Dec 7, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> got any pics of the other pygopod and gecko species you have seen?


Have some a Burtons Ryan, but none of the other Geckos, ill have to copy the Burtons and Post it.


----------



## jase75 (Dec 7, 2008)

zulu said:


> Interesting species jase,havent seen some of those skinks,found delma inornata around that way,have you seen any of the murray darlings near bathhurst,they used to be found at tarana,also near blayney and at Hill end years back,look like the one in Hosers book,rather dark,live in tthe rock outcrops.


Yeah i found a Delma Inornata out the Bridle Track way, but havnt seen any Murray Darlings around here, just the 2 Diamonds. A mate found a large Carpet out towards Limekilns way.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 7, 2008)

what are the other 3 gecko species? I am guessing, leasures velvet and thick tailed and marbled gecko?


----------



## jase75 (Dec 7, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> what are the other 3 gecko species? I am guessing, leasures velvet and thick tailed and marbled gecko?


Yes thats right except Stone Gecko not Marbled.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 7, 2008)

jase75 said:


> Yes thats right except Stone Gecko not Marbled.


 
oh ok, I have heard of marbled geckos actually being found near bathurst, not sure if it is true though


----------



## jase75 (Dec 7, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> oh ok, I have heard of marbled geckos actually being found near bathurst, not sure if it is true though


Oh really, iv never heard of any but u mite be right.
And Pygopods i have found around here are Burtons Legless Lizard, Delma inornata, Delma plebia( if thats wat it was, see previous pic) and Aprasia Parapulchella, which was a good find because they are on the NSW endangered species list, and only known to be found at 3 or 4 different areas.


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Great finds, jase, especially the Pygopods. I would love to see those someday.

Regards,
David


----------



## jase75 (Dec 8, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Great finds, jase, especially the Pygopods. I would love to see those someday.
> 
> Regards,
> David


Thanks Moloch, i was pretty happy to find the 2 Diamonds, they were a bit North West of Bathurst, would be interesting to know if any1 has seen Diamonds any further West ? I dont think they are very common this side of the Mountains.


----------



## GetCoiled (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi mates, somewhere I saw an Hoser's pic shot at Bathurst of a natural intergrade DiamondxMD, have you ever met something like that?
Cheers
Stef


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 9, 2008)

Those pink tailed lizards are awesome! I'd love to see some more shots of those at a later date! Cheers


----------



## jase75 (Dec 9, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> Those pink tailed lizards are awesome! I'd love to see some more shots of those at a later date! Cheers


Ill have to try and find some more pics of them. Next time im out that way ill take more pics, there are a few areas where they are quite common.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow great finds! Didn't know blotchies where at Bathurst!


----------

